# uhm, Hey there,



## lexapop (May 1, 2013)

So I'm not really sure what to post - I'm experiencing depersonalization right now, and I'm not really sure what triggered it this time. I just ended classes at my college, and I have absolutely no stress so I'm really confused.

I first experienced depersonalization a few years back - I used to smoke marijuana, and my friend laced it with something else and ever since this has been an issue... It's not constant but it pops up frequently, and when it does, I get stuck for a really long time. I haven't smoked since my second episode of DP (years ago).

I really just need someone to talk to, and possibly help me get out of this, because no one here understands and it's really taking a toll on my life right now.

thanks, 
Lexa


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Lexa,

Lovely to meet you. We are all here (though I do advice not using the chat room for help too much there are a few trolls) for you and want to help each other. If you want to chat just feel free to message me. I'm on here much more now. I haven't recovered but I have accepted it and do not mind helping others through this thing as I know sooooo many others who have got rid of DP/DR for good. So it can be done YAY! 

It is hard when friends and family try to understand but can't quite grasp it so yeah. Welcome and feel free to message me.

Freya x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

If anyone understands, people here do. I also don't know what set mine off and I know how frustrating that is. I have played the loop over in my head for a long time trying to figure out what went wrong and it's driven me insane.


----------

